# Best wheeler loader for the price?



## minnesnoooowta (Dec 12, 2013)

Just curious what others have to say about which type of wheel loaders are the best for clearing large lots and creating huge stacks 


 the snow!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

minnesnoooowta;1687456 said:


> Just curious what others have to say about which type of wheel loaders are the best for clearing large lots and creating huge stacks
> 
> the snow!


Well,being a Deere man[my X mommy in law might disagree---TFB],what do you think?Your question seriously lacks specifics.Care to elaborate?


----------



## minnesnoooowta (Dec 12, 2013)

tuney443;1687794 said:


> Well,being a Deere man[my X mommy in law might disagree---TFB],what do you think?Your question seriously lacks specifics.Care to elaborate?


deeres are nice machines ive had a few of their skids over the years all worked out good. up here in duluth the late effect gives up tons of snow pretty much guaranteed every year but the issue i have with my current equipment is clearing large lots, i have taken on a lot of townhome type accounts and it works out good with our set up of skids and trucks but im not sure that they can compete with a loader in terms of staking large amounts of snow and clearing the lot in a reasonable time.

In short id like to expand and purchase a wheel loader that would be for clearing large parking lots, but since we get so much snow up here the loader has got to be a newer machine that wont be breaking down a lot and id like to get it for a decent price any suggestions on where to find the best deal for a machine like this? would renting be a feasible option? i know loaders go for quite a bit of cash (ive got a bit saved up) but want to make sure its being invested wisely.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

minnesnoooowta;1687456 said:


> Just curious what others have to say about which type of wheel loaders are the best for clearing large lots and creating huge stacks
> 
> the snow!


Whats wrong with your cat 928G thats a pretty big machine or is that just a dream machine?


----------



## minnesnoooowta (Dec 12, 2013)

Grassman09;1688127 said:


> Whats wrong with your cat 928G thats a pretty big machine or is that just a dream machine?


Ha she runs ight but currently thinking of either getting another loader similar or trying to clear lots with the skids and spend my "investment" dough on skids and bring in the cat when its needed. Seems like most of the guys doing the big lots have a combo of skids and loaders but right now 4 of my skids are tied up "onsite" so im in a pinch as to what direction to take the biz.

check out this video of our first big storm this year and you'll see why we need the big machines up here!

http://www.northlandsnewscenter.com...orm-leaves-Northland-snowed-in-234675641.html


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Are you running a pusher or plow on the 928?

I had good luck with Case but like Volvo and Komatsu also.


----------



## minnesnoooowta (Dec 12, 2013)

StuveCorp;1688403 said:


> Are you running a pusher or plow on the 928?
> 
> I had good luck with Case but like Volvo and Komatsu also.


I just got the loader this past summer and it came with a decent sized bucket we use mainly just around the yard and a snowtech pusher. Itd be perfect for a 14ft kage system but the price and the fact that id like to get the kage for a few of my skids beforehand which cost only 6k has got me waiting.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

The easy answer is a low hour machine with a big bucket. Every brand has its ups and downs. Also think about transportation costs. To big and you need special permits. I have a couple loaders about the size of your cat and my next move is going to be a 950 cat. See quite a bit of them running around.


----------



## Dakotakid (Dec 14, 2007)

We run a Cat IT28 thought it was just fine until it was down for repairs and borrowed a Volvo L70e, better traction, quieter , more traction, and the icing on the cake is that it shifts faster getting up to speed much quicker...
not sure on price difference..


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not sure what the ground speed of the Volvo's is but one of them yahoos ran me down almost like I was sitting still, not exactly but enough to know there is a speed difference between a new Komatsu and a new Volvo and it ain't in my favor.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

framer1901;1709508 said:


> I'm not sure what the ground speed of the Volvo's is but one of them yahoos ran me down almost like I was sitting still, not exactly but enough to know there is a speed difference between a new Komatsu and a new Volvo and it ain't in my favor.


Who's volvo was it, I am seeing quite a few on the north side of Holland this year.....or maybe, it's so fast that it's the same one!


----------



## Dakotakid (Dec 14, 2007)

L70E 28mph


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Countryside has quite a few volvos


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have ran CAT, John Deere, Case, Komatsu, Terex, and Volvo. I like the CAT the best. You can't go wrong with CAT IMO. I would like to try a newer Volvo because the Volvo I ran was pretty old so, it's not a real fair comparison.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

minnesnoooowta;1687456 said:


> Just curious what others have to say about which type of wheel loaders are the best for clearing large lots and creating huge stacks


Generally speaking, loaders seem to be pretty comparable performance-wise in the same size/capacity range. We've found that Cats are usually more expensive - a good thing (if you're selling), a bad thing (if you're buying). If you're planning on keeping the machine forever (as we seem to do), the resale value doesn't matter.

We've had good luck with a couple of 1988 John Deere 644E's that we picked up here in Quebec for about 35-40,000 dollars a few years ago. They both have about 12,000 hours on them and have more than enough capacity for what we want them to do (they only work on snow) and we keep the "utility" bucket on them and hook on bucket extensions. There's a picture of one of them in our album.

The older loaders are easier to maintain and repair, mostly because there's a minimum of electronics to mess with.

IMO


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

x2 on that

We looked at upgrading our 544e to newer but the money to upgrade and losing the simplicity of being mostly a mechanical machine to us was reason to keep her. Its been a great machine and most fixes have been completed inhouse. Honestly I think we'd prob look to buy another well maintained e or g series machine. Don't have as money comforts as the newer machines but at the end of the season put more money in our pockets.


----------

